# Will be similar sync mechanism for an ipfw like a pfsync in PF?



## RusDyr (Apr 19, 2012)

Second attempt. 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30052

And I really wants to urge my company to fund it.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2012)

Posting the same question multiple times won't get you any answers sooner.

I suggest submitting your suggestions on the @freebsd-net mailing list.


----------



## RusDyr (Apr 19, 2012)

Some developers may skip that question in the another topic, so I post it here after the weeks of waiting answer.
However, thanks for the hint, I'll do.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 19, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Posting the same question multiple times won't get you any answers sooner.
> 
> I suggest submitting your suggestions on the @freebsd-net mailing list.



Possibly a better mailing list would be freebsd-ipfw.


----------

